# How is the program at ASU?



## Kimberly  Schwartz

I am looking at different colleges and will be applying to many of them soon. Some of my choices have been FSU, Drexel, and BU so far, but I am now interested in ASU. Can anyone who is currently a student or had previously gone there give me their opinions? Please and thank you!


----------



## Agent Turtle

Hey Kimberly, I never attended ASU, but I was accepted and researched the film program there and know a little bit about it. It seems to have an emphasis on both theory and production, more so production, which is what I personally prefer. However, my only qualms with the program was the size (more than 450, maybe that's divided between the theater and film program, but that's still pretty big) and how the college of Woman's Studies was combined with the film program, which was the reason a friend of mine left ASU. Other than that I just felt that the school was too darn big (around 50,000 I think).
However, it's a solid program that doesn't get the attention that it deserves. By the way, the application process is mad easy for ASU and I think it starts some Good luck!
http://theatrefilm.asu.edu/


----------



## Downtown

I've been scouring filmmaking forums for a bit today and I  made an account on this site right now just to reply to this topic.

I am on my final year in the ASU film program and I found it comical that it is a program that people would even mention. The program is only a few years old so it is going through some pretty strong growing pains. The films coming out of the program have gotten progressively better during my time here, but there's still a lot of room for improvement. That said, the administration and a few of the faculty members sour the experience for the students. I know, probably every school has that problem, but I would be wary of coming here if you can get admitted to another program. The program is getting a bit large for the resources available to us. The school is huge (largest student population in the nation I believe) so that's something to consider.

As far as the curriculum, we are supposedly a program based on "ethics in film", but that's something that goes by the wayside once you get into the higher level courses. We have a few professors that you can learn a lot from if you make the time to talk to them personally. However, I think we are still short on professors that are great teachers.

Your post is a bit old so I doubt this will be directly beneficial to the original poster, but if it can provide some insight to anybody else, I am glad to be of service.


----------



## mckenziee123

Well I am a sophomore at ASU in the Film and Media Productions program. I think that the program here is pretty mediocre at best. I'm actually very dissatisfied with how low the expectations are for each student. I feel that a school should push it's students so they grow and learn, but ASU has pretty low standards. I would honestly tell you to NOT come here for the film school. 
I really like the professors, but otherwise, the school is pretty new and inexperienced. Good luck though!


----------



## Nic Lewis

ASU's film Program sucks... To be exact it is in the bottom of the list through out the entire country.  It is not even on their list of degree programs. SCC has a great undergraduate program and is a great place for to go if your looking experience to transfer to some really great school.


----------



## T.

I am currently attending SCC's film school, and it is awful, as an intellectual filmmaker aspect.
If you just want the capability to use great equipment, go to scc.
There is plenty of equipment, quite good equipment, but there is no focus on theory. 
The ASU film program spends an ENTIRE year on pre-film covering theory, rather than letting 30-50 students make a visually OK film with out any concentration on story development or any characterization. 
SCC is good only if you take some sort of creative writing classes along with the required, the film school will teach you nothing but how AVID works (poorly I might add).
I personally, would pick ASU over SCC. I have friends who enjoy it tremendously.


----------



## kevshaun

I don't personally know much about the ASU program. I have talked to a few students from there some who are graduating and they have told me not to go to ASU for film. I go to SCC and it is a wonderful program if you take advantage of what they offer. Yes they do get about 20 not 50 students doing films right away,but it's for a good reason. You can study theory for a year or you can get a camera in your hand and actually see first hand what they are trying to teach you. It is true your first film may not be structurally sound, but you are there to learn, and personally I would rather make my mistakes at school than in the real world. It also serves as a way to show you personally what areas you may do better in, and areas you need to focus on.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

I was accepted into ASU's undergraduate film program and University of Arizona's Media Arts AND journalism program. I didn't go because they weren't so generous with financial aid. I liked UofA much more than ASU. ASU is not as selective and too many students attend.You are just a number at ASU. I prefer small classes with 10:1 or 15:1 student/teacher ratio.


----------

